# Remember When My 4th Stepfather Asked Me To Carve A Mushroom



## WillBrayJr (Sep 28, 2010)

He had a stump in the yard and asked me to take an electric Chainsaw to it and carve a Mushroom. Kinda looked like a Mushroom to me but everybody in the neighborhood thought it was a Penis.


----------



## happycamper (Nov 4, 2010)

*wow the girls should love looking at it*

wow the girls should love looking at it :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------

